# Ever log into the DD app and just see this?



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Uninstalled, reinstalled.

Current app version.

Cleared cache, force stopped app.

The app log in screen looks normal, but when I log in it loads into this


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Um yeah because it doesn't work.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Yes. A few times. It logged you out. It's happened to me in the middle of a delivery. It happened yesterday between deliveries. Did you try the "Sign In" button?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Honestly, I was only going to do DD because they emailed me a $200 bonus offer to do 15 deliveries and I thought i would just knock it out today, but I called them and they said others are also having the issue, so I'll probably just forget about it and move on 😆


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

FL_Steve said:


> Yes. A few times. It logged you out. It's happened to me in the middle of a delivery. It happened yesterday between deliveries. Did you try the "Sign In" button?


Lol, if you're being serious, yes I did. The screenshots of the mostly blank screen is what shows up after I sign in. All I can do is then log out or click the info mark and view, like, FAQs.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Uninstalled, reinstalled.
> 
> Current app version.
> 
> ...


That's awesome
It's just showing you 
how much you are gonna make....


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Lol, if you're being serious, yes I did. The screenshots of the mostly blank screen is what shows up after I sign in. All I can do is then log out or click the info mark and view, like, FAQs.


This is being widely reported on another DD board, and it appears to only be affecting Android.
But not all. I dashed yesterday evening, even as this was being reported by others.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> This is being widely reported on another DD board, and it appears to only be affecting Android.
> But not all. I dashed yesterday evening, even as this was being reported by others.


That sucks, but not majorly. Basically I was going to drive for DD for the first ever time today just to do my 15 trips for $200 bonus.

The bonus expires tomorrow midnight, so even if they have the issue fixed today, ill just wait for another bonus offer like that before I pop my DD cherry.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I dashed yesterday evening, even as this was being reported by others.


Top Dashers went unaffected


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> That sucks, but not majorly. Basically I was going to drive for DD for the first ever time today just to do my 15 trips for $200 bonus.
> 
> The bonus expires tomorrow midnight, so even if they have the issue fixed today, ill just wait for another bonus offer like that before I pop my DD cherry.


It may never appear again. Just fair warning. Never did for me.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yep, blank screens all the time.

hmmm...Force stop usually works.

I'd try a cold, or warm boot.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It may never appear again. Just fair warning. Never did for me.


I'm a very patient man.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

NOW it's working. Yeah, im not doing it, though, now.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Top Dashers went unaffected


Thats right.
And now that they've lowered their standards to 19%, I fit right in.
During peak I got all the way up to 30%, and then they started hitting me with worthless doubles
and I dropped 2% a pop.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Thats right.
> And now that they've lowered their standards to 19%, I fit right in.
> During peak I got all the way up to 30%, and then they started hitting me with worthless doubles
> and I dropped 2% a pop.


What do those %s mean?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FL_Steve said:


> Yes. A few times. It logged you out. It's happened to me in the middle of a delivery. It happened yesterday between deliveries. Did you try the "Sign In" button?


I get that login page frequently as punishment for declining the garbage offers they send me.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> That sucks, but not majorly. Basically I was going to drive for DD for the first ever time today just to do my 15 trips for $200 bonus.
> 
> The bonus expires tomorrow midnight, so even if they have the issue fixed today, ill just wait for another bonus offer like that before I pop my DD cherry.


I've been driving for them off and on for more than 3 years and I've never been offered a bonus anywhere near that large.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I get that login page frequently as punishment for declining the garbage offers they send me.


Same here....poop is, what poop does. 💩


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I've been driving for them off and on for more than 3 years and I've never been offered a bonus anywhere near that large.


Some people are telling me I'd be an idiot *****-titted fool not to take it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Some people are telling me I'd be an idiot ***-titted fool not to take it.


Go for it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

That’s more than $13 a trip. You can do a bunch of short runs and clean up. At that price, who cares about tips if it’s 2 miles?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah really. I've never seen any kind of bonus like that. If you did a bunch of $4 doubles you can probably knock it out in a few daytime hours and make a quick $250-300.

I mean that's what I make off DD in a whole week, times 3 apps.

Not to mention, if you take every order you'll know what it's like to be TOP DASHER. There's only one other person on this board who has done that.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

7/15 and home now.

No doubles. Kept getting outside of my zone and ending the dash and starting a new one. Wasted about 20 minutes thinking I was online when I wasn't...



I have all day tomorrow to get the other 8, so hopefully it won't take that long.

I see no circumstance in which DD would take precedence over Eats or GH, though. Its the same shit with even more to think about while driving, amirite?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> 7/15 and home now.
> 
> No doubles. Kept getting outside of my zone and ending the dash and starting a new one. Wasted about 20 minutes thinking I was online when I wasn't...
> 
> ...


Are you implying that Doordash would actually rig their dispatch system in order to water down a promotion?

Say it ain't so.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Are you implying that Doordash would actually rig their dispatch system in order to water down a promotion?
> 
> Say it ain't so.


7 trips for $49speaks for itself 😆

Wouldn't surprise me at all to go an hour plus between requests tomorrow as I draw nearer


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> 7 trips for $49speaks for itself 😆
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me at all to go an hour plus between requests tomorrow as I draw nearer


As you get closer to the 15 deliveries DD may send you so far away that you'll have to spend the bonus money on a motel room.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Make sure you work the morning and day, because fridays after 5 can be completely dead. Part time drivers leave their day jobs and flood the streets with drivers after 5pm.

DD is usually busier but every market is different. They all have varied levels of market share city to city.

It's nice to have all of them so you can get more offers when it's slow, or only take the best offers when its busy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That's awesome
> It's just showing you
> how much you are gonna make....


A WHOPPING HUGE BIG FAT $0.00 !


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> 7/15 and home now.
> 
> No doubles. Kept getting outside of my zone and ending the dash and starting a new one. Wasted about 20 minutes thinking I was online when I wasn't...
> 
> ...


Don’t end dash, pause. Gives you 35 minutes. I understand it doesn’t matter your first month, but it will going forward.

Re precedence - it’s fluid. Depends on the market and who’s running which promo. Plus it’s useful to gage how busy it is. I prefer UE, but find I drive more for DD on sheer volume. UE just doesn’t keep upin my market, unless I want to do Starbucks all day every day. 


jaxbeachrides said:


> if you take every order you'll know what it's like to be TOP DASHER. There's only one other person on this board who has done that.


He knows. Everyone’s TOP DASHER their first month.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Don’t end dash, pause. Gives you 35 minutes. I understand it doesn’t matter your first month, but it will going forward.
> 
> Re precedence - it’s fluid. Depends on the market and who’s running which promo. Plus it’s useful to gage how busy it is. I prefer UE, but find I drive more for DD on sheer volume. UE just doesn’t keep upin my market, unless I want to do Starbucks all day every day.
> 
> He knows. Everyone’s TOP DASHER their first month.


I started declining and canceling about 4 trips in.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> He knows. Everyone’s TOP DASHER their first month.


Oh, that's right. Because they always treat new people better than old people.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Oh, that's right. Because they always treat new people better than old people.


Yup. I only got good offers. Is why I’m saying - milk it, won’t last.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I started declining and canceling about 4 trips in.


Doesn’t matter. You’re VIP and Top Dasher your first month. Support is sooooo sweet!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

GH and DD require so much more button pushing than Eats...


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yup. I only got good offers. Is why I’m saying - milk it, won’t last.


Psssshhh whatever, my 3rd career trip was, like, $4.50

Beyond this bonus, DD really won't be a part of my repertoire beyond the occasional supplement and when Uber drops a surprise background check


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> What do those %s mean?


Acceptance rate for Top Dashers!
I was joking with @Seamus.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Well, well, well, wouldn't you know


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Could be a long day to get 8 more 😆😆😆


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

This app blows, man.

😆 I just want to work. 
Leave home, in a grey zone.
Zone turns red, ooh schedule! 
Nope, you have another dash starting in 30 minutes in another zone!

Cancel other dash, return to find my zone is grey again.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I mean, should THIS matter? 😆


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah, don't schedule. Just log in and out of the zones manually as you come and go. If you're headed to another zone then log onto that one instead of the one you're in.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

14/15, now to play their waiting game one last time 😆


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Alright, 15/15 complete. Bonus shows.

15 deliveries for $103.99 is tremendously unimpressive, granted I would've declined a lot more if this were not for a bonus and also would've not worked as many off-peak times requests.

The 15th and final delivery was Mooyah; 5.4 miles for $3.00, and thus ends my DD career.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

But 15 deliveries for $303 is impressive. Don't spend it all in one place because it may never happen again.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> But 15 deliveries for $303 is impressive. Don't spend it all in one place because it may never happen again.


Jax is being nice. “May not” is a very mild way of putting it. It won’t.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I think he said $103


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I think he said $103


On trips. +$200 bonus on 15.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Jax is being nice. “May not” is a very mild way of putting it. It won’t.


I originally put never, but maybe his market actually offers some real bonuses. I've never seen one myself.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I originally put never, but maybe his market actually offers some real bonuses. I've never seen one myself.


Im sure it's a one-off thing.

I had signed up for DD about a year ago and never drove for them until I noticed this bonus.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Im sure it's a one-off thing.
> 
> I had signed up for DD about a year ago and never drove for them until I noticed this bonus.


That's probably why then. They needed to throw some candy out there to get you started.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That's probably why then. They needed to throw some candy out there to get you started.


Well I quit for a while. How come no candy??? Donkeywipes.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Well I quit for a while. How come no candy??? Donkeywipes.


Be a good girl and wait your year.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Well I quit for a while. How come no candy??? Donkeywipes.


I'm about to. DD is unbearable between all the $2.50 offers, constant pausing and abuse. Not worth it.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

NauticalWheeler said:


> This app blows, man.
> 
> 😆 I just want to work.
> Leave home, in a grey zone.
> ...


Or else when you try to schedule something, it trolls you with "sorry asshole that time is no longer available". Like it couldn't _lock_ the time slot for uhh maybe 10 seconds to let you pick the end time???!!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> Or else when you try to schedule something, it trolls you with "sorry ***** that time is no longer available". Like it couldn't _lock_ the time slot for uhh maybe 10 seconds to let you pick the end time???!!!


Because 20 people clicked on it at the same time.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> Or else when you try to schedule something, it trolls you with "sorry ***** that time is no longer available". Like it couldn't _lock_ the time slot for uhh maybe 10 seconds to let you pick the end time???!!!


What pisses me off more is that you sometimes can’t edit your own time. For example, I have 8:30 to 11:30 scheduled, and I’m seeing I can only make 9:30 to 11:30. “That time slot is not available!” Sure it is. And it’s MINE. Dumbapp.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> What pisses me off more is that you sometimes can’t edit your own time. For example, I have 8:30 to 11:30 scheduled, and I’m seeing I can only make 9:30 to 11:30. “That time slot is not available!” Sure it is. And it’s MINE. Dumbapp.


Certain changes on the DD app have to be made in a certain way.
For example, instead of going to the Schedule screen, have you tried to click on the Change link where your timeslot appears on the app?
My biggest issue is if my dash ends, before Iend it, it is a total ***** to get out of the endless End Dash loop. I have to do it on one of the little End Dash links that are available.


----------

